# Some Federal 380 Auto made by Speer/CCI



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

It shouldn't have surprised me. I've been trying to decypher the different makers of Federal/Speer/CCI/Independence ammo and components for years. But last week I found a box of 'Federal' 380 Auto ammunition actually made by Speer/CCI. The Federal American Eagle color scheme box of 380 Auto ammo was in a Speer/CCI-sized box, with Speer/CCI tray, made with Speer/CCI components, with Speer/CCI lot number G13M2 (July 13th, 2006) -- meaning the ammo absolutely came off a Speer/CCI production line. Over the years, Federal produced ammo for Speer, CCI, and Independence packed in Federal-sized boxes, but in Speer, CCI, and Independence color schemes; in Federal trays, of Federal components, with Federal lot numbers. Although the cases were headstamped "FEDERAL" over "380 AUTO" -- no mean feat considering the small space available -- they were made by Speer/CCI with a CCI primer. Federal-made 380 AUTO and 9MM LUGER cases will simply have "FC" over the caliber, and a Federal primer. See attached photos: Federal box over Speer/CCI box, note Speer/CCI lot number G13M2; shorter Federal box over Speer/CCI box; Federal-made and Speer/CCI-made cases side-by-side.

























I'm sure the Speer/CCI-made Federal-headstamped ammo is perfectly reliable. But for reloading with precise and reproducible results, consistent components are required. When I figured out the significance of my Speer/CCI-made Federal-headstamped ammo; with all the other variables inheirant in Federal, Speer, CCI, and Independence brass cases, specifically; I chose to take ALL my carefully hoarded, weighed, boxed, and cataloged Federal, Speer, CCI, and non-Magtech-made Independence cases to the local scrap metal dealer. They almost filled a 5-gallon paint bucket.

I have access to more brass cases, ammo boxes and trays then I could ever use for personal reloading so I choose to stick with Remington, Winchester, and Magtech brass from now on. I'll still use CCI primers. They were the first primers I used when I began reloading and are usually available wherever I go.


----------

